# For the Well-Versed



## Licentiousness (Jun 28, 2011)

I found this song amongst some old custom-burnt CD's, and could not find a name besides "Track 05."
Heads up, dial-ups, it's a 12MB file.
http://www.mediafire.com/?yw6gbv8x3eq5dkc

I ask the folk here to tell me if they recognize the song. All the song identifier programs/apps have failed me in this regard, linking me to "Dance of the Comedians," which sounds close, but is absolutely not it.

I like this song, and I'd like to get a recording with a better quality and without that sudden switch to Mono on the third to last note.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Well it's not a 'song', I can tell you. As you know, a 'song' has to have words sung by a singer! The music in your file is the overture to Smetana's opera _The Bartered Bride_.


----------



## Licentiousness (Jun 28, 2011)

Excellent call, I really do appreciate it.

When I first heard this tune, it was mislabeled as the Overture to _Fidelio_. I'm glad to know its true identity so I can find a better version.


----------

